# Rsst Pyrex Tank



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (6/12/13)

Oo wonder if u can buy the tank only







Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre (7/12/13)

The pyrex tank won't fit, the RSST had to be redesigned a little for the glass tank. That is how I understand it.


----------



## ET (7/12/13)

und dat is vhy i ordered the aga t2. das glass tank ees gud ya?


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (7/12/13)

Had an i atty frm fastech glass broke the first day it waa realy thin they said they send a new glass tank with my next order bt never ordered anything from again 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (13/12/13)

someone grab their calipers and measure the dimensions of the rsst tank
this is why
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10005212/1532000-replacement-glass-tank-for-i-atty-atomizers


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (13/12/13)

denizenx said:


> someone grab their calipers and measure the dimensions of the rsst tank
> this is why
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10005212/1532000-replacement-glass-tank-for-i-atty-atomizers


Wont fit i had an i atty n tried

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (13/12/13)

nuts


----------

